

H+ Magazine Fall 2009 Issue - daeken
http://hplusmagazine.com/digitaledition/2009-fall/

======
kennethh
I for one really dislike this form of publishing the content. It is like the
professional websites made with flash, take long time to load and you are not
able to use find the information you want to. A lot of the advertiser in
Norway use the same format to show their paper advertising online => one never
bother to read it.

------
Adaptive
I have the distinct impression that H+ magazine is put together by writing the
headlines first (giving each a near-future sci fi theme, e.g. DO BOTS FEEL
JOY?) and backfilling the article content.

It's like the Wired "Future Artifacts" back-page feature turned into a full
publication.

~~~
daeken
This issue, as indicated in the editor's note at the beginning, is themed
around sci-fi ideas that people are working to bring to fruition. It's a
counterpoint to the serious theme of the previous issue.

------
daeken
For info on Humanity+ and H+ Magazine, visit <http://humanityplus.org/> and
<http://hplusmagazine.com/>

------
RyanMcGreal
That user interface makes the baby Jesus claw out his own eyes.

~~~
wkdown
If this were Reddit or 4chan, you'd be getting the look of disapproval right
now.

